
Build a JAMstack Website in 4 Steps - carsoncgibbons
https://carsongibbons.com/build-a-jamstack-powered-website-in-4-steps
======
anngrant
Thanks for sharing! I'll definitely give it a try! Presently I've been
developing a site for my real estate agency using one of these best wordpress
themes - [https://www.templatemonster.com/wordpress-
themes.php](https://www.templatemonster.com/wordpress-themes.php) . I like the
possibility to customize my colors, fonts and styles in a couple of clicks.

